# Shutter Actuator?



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GM-OEM-Front-Bumper-Grille-Grill-Actuator-95970283-/222526578956

This is the only one in stock I have been able to find. The part number matches parts diagrams that I have found for the shutter system, even though the interchange information on the listing doesn't list the 2014 Diesel. It does list the 2013 Eco, though, and I'm almost certain that all years Eco and Diesel models use the same shutter parts. They want $200 for the actuator, and everyone else who has it on their catalog seems to list it as discontinued. I haven't been able to locate complete shutter assemblies for 2014 models, only 2015. 

Your best bet is probably to find a grab and go salvage yard with an Eco with an intact front end and take its actuator. I looked for most of a year to find an actuator after hitting a deer, but in the end, I wound up being able to reassemble my old actuator and shutter assembly, so didn't buy one.


----------



## cknapp2676 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I went to the local salvage yard and no luck so far. Dealer wants $411 but not ready to spend that kind of cash for a 1-2 MPG loss. I have seen some info that it can be by-passed with a relay but need more info on that. Would like to at least clear the engine light until I can find the parts.


----------

